# Anyone bought a snowboard skin?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There are companies that will print an image of your choice on a skin that you can paste onto your snowboard. Never actually seen one. Anyone here ever get one?


----------



## hkalien (Oct 25, 2010)

The only thing I've seen about custom topsheets is Burtons' custom boards that you can submit and they put it on a Burton custom ( confusing I know). But they cost over a grand if you want it that way


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Pimp my board - Ride Snowboards - Ride Nation Forum


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/29406-snowboard-art.html 
I've asked this question before actually. Not much in the thread but there's a couple of ways thrown out. 

I'd vote against it personally. Why? 

Review of TattooBoards custom topdeck prints. | GONEboarding


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Not sure how it is in Canada, but around here there are about a dozen car wrap shops. I would think they could hook you up with a vinyl wrap that would be pretty durable.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> I'd vote against it personally. Why?


It's just general curiosity. I was thinking about it with my old board, but with the new NS, no way.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

JeffreyCH said:


> Not sure how it is in Canada, but around here there are about a dozen car wrap shops. I would think they could hook you up with a vinyl wrap that would be pretty durable.


I second this. I have a buddy that does wraps for just about everything. A top sheet wrap would take nothing to make and would cost all of about $30.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Try this company

FaceLift Concepts :: Custom Graphics :: Snowboard, skateboard, wakeboard, kiteboard, ski, custom graphics, wraps, skins, blanks, team facelift, facelift concepts ::


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

And this company

Auto Trim DESIGN - BoardWrapz Product Page who do Boardwrapz.

View video here


----------

